# Dan Russell



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Did anybody see the 50lb king that got decked there or is thar a rumor ?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back in the mid 80s, an old guy named John caught one on a Rapala Magnum thst was supposedly 71 pounds. He weighed it on the end of the pier, but not at the gate house.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

The rumors are true if you look at my post named NAVARRE you can see the link


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

I was there and saw the king. It was weighed after it was caught and came in at 52lbs. Then it was drug by the tail the length of the pier and Buster weighed it on the pier scales and it was a shade over 50lbs.


----------



## Green Tide (May 11, 2016)

T-Boy said:


> I was there and saw the king. It was weighed after it was caught and came in at 52lbs. Then it was drug by the tail the length of the pier and Buster weighed it on the pier scales and it was a shade over 50lbs.


That is a nice one man. How many people did you share it with


----------

